# john deere snow blower lift



## themarkerman (Jan 30, 2019)

I have a snow blower attachment for a 100 series and the spring pin to attach it to the frame will not snap in to place. blower comes off frame when i hit a bump.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome:to SBF themarkerman

You might get lucky here but you could also try on MTF. They are mostly tractors and riders. https://www.mytractorforum.com/forum.php


.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

most lawn tractor snow blowers are made by agri-fab for the brand name. with some brackets brand name adapters for a more custom installation Agri-Fab, Inc. Lawn Care Made Easy, shop manual for the newer 42 inch blower http://www.agri-fab.com/Portals/0/Manuals/LST42D.pdf
it's not rocket science to remount but if your not lined up just right, the handle pins will not go into the frame mounts and the blower will fall off, 
wish you luck getting it back on properly


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

here's another link right to jd for you
OMM152248_I6


----------

